

Letter Scam: In eighteenth-century France, a stranger asks a favor - Thevet
http://laphamsquarterly.org/swindle-fraud/letter-scam

======
oska
Link [1] to the original text in French; the passage that has been translated
begins on page 211.

[1]
[http://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/M%C3%A9moires_%28Vidocq%29/Cha...](http://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/M%C3%A9moires_%28Vidocq%29/Chapitre_7)

------
acqq
It seems the article by Rosie Cima was published earlier (Mar 5, 2015) and
with more content:

[http://priceonomics.com/the-email-scam-with-centuries-of-
his...](http://priceonomics.com/the-email-scam-with-centuries-of-history/)

The post to which we comment here doesn't seem to have anything new, and it
seems it's from May?

------
StavrosK
So, a 419?

